# Which Enclosure Material Is Best?



## Gem (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi all,
Since my three snakes are all babies and still fine in their click clacks, this is in no way urgent. 

Just gathering as much information as I can before I actually need it : )

I've been looking into different types of enclosures for when they are bigger and just wanted to hear what others use......

Glass, wood, plastic? Or something else? Which is the one you guys have found is best for your snakes?

Thanks! : )


----------



## nick_75 (Mar 29, 2017)

Build one yourself is the best option. You can get Marine Plywood cut to size, then all you need to do do is glue, screw and seal. Get glass cut for sliding doors on tracks.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 29, 2017)

Plywood or melamine are best for heat regulation and retention.


----------



## Snapped (Apr 1, 2017)

Melamine is durable, cheap enough and looks good. Lots of people have these type of enclosures.

Glass lets out too much heat, but you can always make your own enclosure out of an entertainment unit, converted etc, that's what I did.


----------



## Iguana (Apr 2, 2017)

Depends on the species I'd say, but generally I agree that melamine is the best. It's great at holding in heat if you live in cooler areas, and you can make them yourself, or buy one secondhand.


----------



## Gem (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ropey (Jan 19, 2018)

Hardwood form ply water proof good finish for cleaning


----------

